# Fighters training and background?



## marques (Oct 15, 2018)

What I would really like to know about fighters is their own training. We can easily find about their gyms, main style(s) or a wiki profile. Or sponsors and loads of s**t.

But where can we find more detailed information about their training?

I am surprised how some training so little are still competitive (Derrick), how others train all day, all days, and keep motivated. Some don’t spar (Ferguson)! But essentially I would like to know what they actually do and why, so the average Joe, as me, could train better. (Or just have a WoW moment.)


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2018)

marques said:


> What I would really like to know about fighters is their own training. We can easily find about their gyms, main style(s) or a wiki profile. Or sponsors and loads of s**t.
> 
> But where can we find more detailed information about their training?
> 
> I am surprised how some training so little are still competitive (Derrick), how others train all day, all days, and keep motivated. Some don’t spar (Ferguson)! But essentially I would like to know what they actually do and why, so the average Joe, as me, could train better. (Or just have a WoW moment.)




Which fighters in particular?


----------



## Danny T (Oct 15, 2018)

My fighters.
Morning 2 miles
Midday - skipping, shadow boxing 5 5 minute rounds of each
Strength and conditioning early afternoon every other day.

Evening - 1 mile run
1000 kicks on the stationary heavy bags.

The above everyday.

If not training for a fight then we work Boxing, Muay Thai, Wrestling/BJJ and help those getting ready for a fight.

If getting ready for a fight then it depends on the type of competition but for the most part it is:
Pad work, heavy bag work, specific drills for the particular fighter and opponent (how are we fighting that person). When some one is preparing for a fight all of their fight training is specific to the fight as well as is diet and weight cutting. 
Technical sparring, standing and ground survival drills.
Countering takedowns, takedown attacks, bottom bettering your position and getting back to your feet, bottom bettering your position and attacking, top attacking, top preventing bottom from bettering their position. Standing survival drills against the cage or ropes. Counter attacking from the cage or ropes, getting off the cage or ropes.
Pressure testing is done at the end of the training with 5-6 rounds of a new partner every 30 seconds. Striking, ground work, power striking on pads and body protecter, and stuffing shoots. Pros do 6 minute rounds with 30 second break between rounds, Ammys do 4 minute rounds.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 15, 2018)

That would be a bit silly pro fighters sharing exactly how they train so everyone including their opponents know exactly what they do


----------



## marques (Oct 15, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Which fighters in particular?


Good question. I posted in the MMA section but it could whatever combat sport.

I am more curious about top fighters (assuming they have more resources for better training), but it would be also interesting to know, and appreciate, what many amateurs do on top of all other responsibilities, for no profit. Perhaps the training of elite and regional fighters is not that different, I have no idea.


----------



## marques (Oct 15, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> That would be a bit silly pro fighters sharing exactly how they train so everyone including their opponents know exactly what they do


Agree. But once they get popular, if not before, people will get interested and some bits are shared. And I would like to know if there are some good places to find it. Otherwise I need to google, to youtube... and perhaps not much luck. 

Also, retired fighters would have less reasons to hide what they did and why...


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 15, 2018)

marques said:


> Agree. But once they get popular, if not before, people will get interested and some bits are shared. And I would like to know if there are some good places to find it. Otherwise I need to google, to youtube... and perhaps not much luck.
> 
> Also, retired fighters would have less reasons to hide what they did and why...


Have you tried going to your local gyms or dojangs/dojo where sport fighters train? I think it would be hard to find many people able to write down and share their training schedule. I may serve you better to go spend some time watching some of them train.


----------



## marques (Oct 16, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Have you tried going to your local gyms or dojangs/dojo where sport fighters train? I think it would be hard to find many people able to write down and share their training schedule. I may serve you better to go spend some time watching some of them train.


I am not asking people to write down their training (however, it is a possible answer). I am asking for _sources_ for (elite) fighters training. Not their schedules, but what they trained to become what they are. Not only the martial training, but other ‘fancier’ things.

Ex:
Lomachenko - fast cognition exercises 
McGregor - ‘movement’ training 
Diaz brothers - triathlon

Going to gyms is naturally a good answer to my question, but I have only one nearby (and far from elite). And went there already.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 16, 2018)

marques said:


> I am not asking people to write down their training (however, it is a possible answer). I am asking for _sources_ for (elite) fighters training. Not their schedules, but what they trained to become what they are. Not only the martial training, but other ‘fancier’ things.
> 
> Ex:
> Lomachenko - fast cognition exercises
> ...


I would really do a thorough background check but are there any books written by past elite fighters that may help? If you know a set of names you could start the validation there.


----------



## jobo (Oct 17, 2018)

marques said:


> I am not asking people to write down their training (however, it is a possible answer). I am asking for _sources_ for (elite) fighters training. Not their schedules, but what they trained to become what they are. Not only the martial training, but other ‘fancier’ things.
> 
> Ex:
> Lomachenko - fast cognition exercises
> ...


Well other than the fact that elite atheletes are born rather than made, theres no secrets to this, improvement is about commitment through pain/ discomfort and developing your arrtibutes, if you want to be athletic, train like an athelete.

If you break most human physical endevours down to component parts you end up with , in no particular order.

strengh,
Endurance
Agility
Aerobic capacity
Co ordination
Reactions and ballance.

With most tasks being a combination of two or more of these.

So if you want to progress your  abil ities to fight, then you need a prigram that contains all the above, with emphersis on either yiyr weakest or or the one you view as most valuable,

And thats it, thats what elite fighter do, they of course have the benifit of a full time trainer who can set programs, monitor progress and turn thibgs up or down and the run of fully equiped gyms, no waiting in line for the squat rack for them, and perhaps most importantly all day every day to do it.

With iut the last eliments, theres a built in limit to what you can achieve, its rather what you can do in an hour a day in the pooring rain or getting down the gym at 6 in the morning when its like a private facility

So three thibgs you need above all

Commitment
More Commitiment
And
A good pair of runniNg shoes


----------



## Buka (Oct 17, 2018)

Ask them. I'm pretty sure they'll tell you. Even better, go train with some. Trust me, you'll love it.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 17, 2018)

jobo said:


> Well other than the fact that elite atheletes are born rather than made, theres no secrets to this, improvement is about commitment through pain/ discomfort and developing your arrtibutes, if you want to be athletic, train like an athelete.
> 
> If you break most human physical endevours down to component parts you end up with , in no particular order.
> 
> ...



Good post. I would say there are two additional components to being perceived as elite. First, there are more than a few top ranked fighters that have gotten there by virtue of limited competition at the "perfect" time period allowing a fighter to be on top for a while. There are a LOT of fighters that are as good as some champion fighters on a given day but for various reasons never get a shot. They train just as hard, as much, and as long but they either do things themselves or things happen that are out of their control and it just never happens. The second, and more important, is the intangible. I feel the really elite fighters have a God given drive that is truly one in a million. You factor that most of that million never find their true calling it is truly unique to be an elite fighter. Yes, this can be nurtured to a degree but nature rules. ​


----------



## drop bear (Oct 19, 2018)




----------

